# True Peptide=Bunk



## OTG85 (Oct 6, 2014)

So I purchases there letrozole last month and currently using test 200mg week.I had some letro I used from research stop that was great stuff at .75 eod no estrogen related symptoms.I then switch to the true peptide letro that is dosed at 4mg ml and two weeks in and a recent add of 500mg eq and my nipples are on fire.Itchy puffy and shitty feeling.I took two ml yesterday with no affect what so ever.I see they just left iml as a sponsor good thing.Stay clear of these idiots.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably another purchase peptide, Twist t bunk operation.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rat bastards!!!

I hate bunk gears.  

I hate bunk AI even more!!


----------



## BadGas (Oct 6, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I hate bunk AI even more!!



x2


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 6, 2014)

I either one-I must not have issues with Estrogen ever or two am extremely lucky in my dealings with research chem companies cause I have never received bunk AI's from them and I soley use research companies for that stuff including Purchase peptides superior peptides maxim peps... literally almost every research chem sponsor on this board I have used...and if you are wondering why I have switched around so much its because of the sales they have... I almost exclusively buy AI's  during sales.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear that brother.  Make sure you are shaking will before research.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yea fucking sucks! I'm broke to Friday because all my bills are due on 1st and I have no ai's.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 7, 2014)

Figure out if you can pay something a couple weeks late and get your AI bro, sounds like you need it pretty bad.


----------



## Lordsks (Nov 16, 2014)

wow. There peps have been good to me. Basskiller is there rep. Reach out to him if you have a problem I guarantee he will make it right.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 18, 2014)

Lordsks said:


> wow. There peps have been good to me. Basskiller is there rep. Reach out to him if you have a problem I guarantee he will make it right.



Yea there igf-1-lr3 is legit the letrozole is 100% bunk The label reads 4mg each ml.I took 3ml with no affect no achy joints and itchy nipples.I got some legit letro pills from z.


----------

